# Produkt des Tages nicht mehr verfügbar?!



## Pistenbursche (15. Mai 2016)

Hey,  gibt es die Aktion seitens Rose nicht mehr?
Waren ja hier und da schon ein paar interessante Angebote dabei!


----------

